# Ckek out this little paradox leo.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

This is said to be a Calico blizzard:gasp:.Yes a calico *blizzard*: victory:.IMO by the patterning i think it is in truth a Super calico blizzard.Don't know much about it.So not sure if this is the norm or a freak for a calico/blizzard combo.It's like a blizzards head stuck on the wrong body:lol2:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice! Another one to add to my list...... especially if they all turn out like that.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, that`s a seriously sexy leo - loving it, and really looking forward to the results of Calico breedings being a little more concrete.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

It reminds me of Piebald patterning in Royals, like 2 snakes (lizards in this case) glued together. It's kinda cute..


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder how much these cost, there arent many around so if someone started breeding them in moderation they'd make a packet.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Very cute, i'll be interested to see what Calico morph combinations they come up with and how much variation there is in patterning. 
They remind me of Enigmas but without the bad reputation:lol2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

the pic wont load for me :devil:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Try directly

http://www.gekon.lublin.pl/2/29.JPG
http://www.gekon.lublin.pl/2/30.JPG


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Try directly
> 
> http://www.gekon.lublin.pl/2/29.JPG
> http://www.gekon.lublin.pl/2/30.JPG


 
still not working :S ... just get the old "internet explorer cannot display the web page"


----------

